# Welded my pan!



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

hey guys i had to weld my upper oil pan, i had to weld it where the oil cooler threaded union pipe threads into the upper pan. now im cocerned about the oil flow between the upper pan and the cooler, will my weld slow down the oil flow enough to mess anything up?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Welded my pan! (deuceakc)*

Hard to say without pics


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

No pictures at the moment, its a ugly weld but its solid, i put the union pipe in and was pulling enough to move the car and it didnt move at all. im just concerned on the flow of the oil i dont want the weld to slow the flow down and drop pressure.


----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (deuceakc)*

Hey man if it doesn't work out I have an upper and lower pan as well.


----------

